# Tybee Area fishing



## ncdru3 (Feb 16, 2004)

Hey guys just found this board while looking for some info on fishing down there. My sister lives on wilmington island and I'll probably bring my kayak down down next time I visit. Can anyone help? I need to know where to put in and possibly some online maps of the area creeks to fish for trout/reds/flounder. Also which tackle shop do yall prefer in that area? Probably going to come down in March because things dont start getting good up here(wrightsville beach, nc area) until April and the water should be starting to warm up there. I preciate any help.

Drew


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

I live on Wilmington Island and also help run a tackle shop which is on the way out to the islands. The middle of next month should be good for some fishing as long as the weather warms up a little bit. I'm not sure if the flounder will be very active but you should get plenty of action from the trout and redfish. If you stop by my tackle shop when you get here, I'll give you whatever info you need.


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

On Tybee there is several places to launch your kayak....both in the tidal creeks and the back river. You can even take a trip to Little Tybee Island by kayak. When ya come down do like E says and go by his shop...he will let ya know about fishing around Tybee. Kayaking seems to be very populer around Tybee. 
good luck


----------



## ncdru3 (Feb 16, 2004)

Preciate it. Whats the address/name of your shop. I wish it would warm up. Had an 8am class in 33 degree downpour. Fun stuff. A couple of trout and reds would be great. I am pretty good with the flounder up here and okay with the reds. Trout are slim pickins up here so I'd like to get one of those gators! Yall have much luck topwater that early in the year? Thanks again

Drew


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

I think the trout should be biting pretty well by then. Perhaps not as crazy as the fall run but still enough to make it fun. The gator trout should be active although most of those are roe-laden females which I would recommend releasing. Topwaters would be effective in targetting them although nothing seems to tempt them quite as well as a finger mullet or a large mudminnow. All dpends on what you feel like using.

My tackle shop is called River Supply and you can find driving directions here .


----------



## ncdru3 (Feb 16, 2004)

Thanks, I'll be in touch. Hopefully this warm weather coming will stick!


----------

